# Karate for a girl that trained taekwondo?



## zamor (Jan 17, 2017)

Will you recommend karate for girl who trained taekwondo for three years and now considering changing it for something different? Thinking about Wing Tsun, Kung-Fu and Karate and there is no idea which one will fit better. Also another question: do you have experience with any Karate club that is listed here, on this site: Places Karate United Kingdom - Zoptamo ? Asking because of lack of opinion on this site.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 17, 2017)

zamor said:


> Will you recommend karate for girl who trained taekwondo for three years and now considering changing it for something different? Thinking about Wing Tsun, Kung-Fu and Karate and there is no idea which one will fit better. Also another question: do you have experience with any Karate club that is listed here, on this site: Places Karate United Kingdom - Zoptamo ? Asking because of lack of opinion on this site.



First, welcome to MT!

As to karate and TKD, I would say that TKD is closer to karate than the others you mentioned, although there is nothing wrong with any of them.  TKD was based, as I understand it, on Japanese karate and indigenous Korean arts (I am no expert on the history of TKD, but that's my understanding).  In my small dojo, we have several people who have trained in TKD and they seem to have no issues with the transition.  They have some lovely kicks as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT!
That list is pretty random because it lists clubs in very different parts of the country. We don't have many Brits on here so you may not get specific recommendations, however is you tell me the part of the county you can train in I can see what's available and what I know about them.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 17, 2017)

Visit every school in your area that you can afford and doesn't conflict with your schedule.  Pick the school that you think fits you best.  The teacher and people you train alongside are the most important things.

Forget about which style is closer/easier transition.  You'll adapt.  Pick a school, not a style.  There's great and horrible individual examples of every style.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 17, 2017)

Personally, I would go by whatever one I liked best. Easy transition or not, you HAVE to do what you enjoy, or you will just wind up quitting.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 17, 2017)

Agreed, with what others have said.

IF you are looking for something very similiar then the Shotokan dojos listed would be very similar since that was the base art before TKD refined their approach and evolved it into TKD.  The other dojos didn't list any styles, so I don't know.


----------



## zamor (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok, huuuge thanks for all advices here


----------



## KangTsai (Jan 24, 2017)

Basically the same training. You'll have virtually zero learning curves. I have to also say that the obligatory Japanese terminology is easier than Korean, from hearing the relative percentages of people who screw up the pronounciations so hard you can't fix it with a hydraulic wrench.


----------

